# Se eligió a él ¿?



## NewdestinyX

Hello good friend of the forum. A student of mine asked me this the other day and I found myself hesitating at my answer.

We've discussed at some length on this forum the SE Impersonal with direct objects (some called these Passive SE-Animate).
And I know that when you replace the 'direct object who is person', in most of the Spanish speaking world, "LE" is preferred.
In the Southern Cone "LO" is still preferred.

_Se eligió al niño de Marta_. (direct object/logical subject is named here)

--now when I want to replace "el niño de Marta" with a pronoun --
*Se le eligió.* {En Argentina y el resto del Cono Sur = Se *lo* eligió}

Now -- two things -- rather than use the 'le' can we say.
_Se eligió a él_. ¿? [He was chosen]

And if so -- can you duplicate the 'le' with "a él"?

_Se le eligió a él_. ¿? [He was chosen]

Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda,
Grant


----------



## Pinairun

NewdestinyX said:


> Hello good friend of the forum. A student of mine asked me this the other day and I found myself hesitating at my answer.
> 
> We've discussed at some length on this forum the SE Impersonal with direct objects (some called these Passive SE-Animate).
> And I know that when you replace the 'direct object who is person', in most of the Spanish speaking world, "LE" is preferred.
> In the Southern Cone "LO" is still preferred.
> 
> _Se eligió al niño de Marta_. (direct object/logical subject is named here)
> 
> --now when I want to replace "el niño de Marta" with a pronoun --
> *Se le eligió.* {En Argentina y el resto del Cono Sur = Se *lo* eligió}
> 
> Now -- two things -- rather than use the 'le' can we say.
> _Se eligió a él_. ¿? [He was chosen]
> 
> And if so -- can you duplicate the 'le' with "a él"? Sí, si se quiere hacer hincapié en que fue a él (al niño de Marta) precisamente y no a otro.
> 
> _Se le eligió a él_. ¿? [He was chosen]
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda,
> Grant


----------



## manxo

*Se eligió a él *suena mal en mi idiolecto. Mejor *Se le eligió a él*, pero tampoco es muy eufónico porque hay duplicación innecesaria. En todo caso, si quieres que figure *a él *yo diría mejor: *lo eligieron/lo elimos a él.*


----------



## manxo

manxo said:


> *Se eligió a él *suena mal en mi idiolecto. Mejor *Se le eligió a él*, pero tampoco es muy eufónico porque hay duplicación innecesaria. En todo caso, si quieres que figure *a él *yo diría mejor: *lo eligieron/lo elegimos a él.*






Pinairun said:


>


Gracias.


----------



## NewdestinyX

That makes perfect sense - thanks so much!.

Domino bastante bien el castellano en estos días tal que - _Se eligió a él _-- no sonaba bien hasta a mis oídos no nativos.  - pero podemos decir --
Se eligió a mi abuelo
Se eligió al camarero
Se eligió al hombre alto, etc. etc..

Se me hizo difícil explicar por qué -- no se puede decir - 'a él/ella' -- en tales situaciones.. O sea sigue haciendo difícil explicarlo gramaticalmente.

¡Gracias a todos!
Grant


----------



## Peterdg

Si el objeto directo (o indirecto) tónico es un pronombre personal, la duplicación es obligatoria.

Véase aquí (5.1).


----------



## Pitt

Hola Grant:

Como ya ha bien dicho Peterdg el pronombre personal tónico en función de complemente directo o indirecto siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre personal átono. Otros ejemplos:

Veo a María > La veo > *La* veo *a ella* > Veo *a ella*. 
A María se la vio > Se* la* vio *a ella* > Se vio *a ella*. 

Un saludo


----------



## Blechi

> *Se le eligió.*


 
¿Por qué? 
Yo habría usado el "le", pero según muchos (del foro) debería ser _Se lo eligió. _ 
Esto es lo que se desprende en otros hilos ...  (Aunque aquí más útil sería una carita con lágrimas).


----------



## Peterdg

Blechi said:


> ¿Por qué?
> Yo habría usado el "le", pero según muchos (del foro) debería ser _Se lo eligió. _
> Esto es lo que se desprende en otros hilos ...  (Aunque aquí más útil sería una carita con lágrimas).


¡No te desanimes!

En este caso, es muy frecuente el uso de "le" en lugar de "lo". Puedes comprobarlo aquí en el DPD (4.f).


----------



## NewdestinyX

Blechi said:


> ¿Por qué?
> Yo habría usado el "le", pero según muchos (del foro) debería ser _Se lo eligió. _
> Esto es lo que se desprende en otros hilos ...  (Aunque aquí más útil sería una carita con lágrimas).


Hay mucha gente aquí en el foro de Argentina. Y en el Cono Sur de Suramerica (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y regiones de Chile) solo se diría - _
se lo/la/los/las eligió_ como has notado. Pero en el resto del mundo de hablantes del castellano solo se diría 'Se le/les eligió' y no solo en España.

¿La razón? Gramáticos hablan de 'evitando ambigüedades potenciales' con otros usos de 'se lo/la/los/las' - "Se le/les" no podría confundirse con tantas sintaxis. Lo que importa más aquí es que 'este' uso de 'le/les' no es un leismo típico del centro y norte de España. Pero en el Cono Sur parece que el hecho de que el pronombre sea 'directo' hace que no acepten el 'le/les' en esos países.



Pitt said:


> Hola Grant:
> 
> Como ya ha bien dicho Peterdg el pronombre personal tónico en función de complemente directo o indirecto siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre personal átono. Otros ejemplos:
> 
> Veo a María > La veo > *La* veo *a ella* > Veo *a ella*.
> A María se la vio > Se* la* vio *a ella* > Se vio *a ella*.
> 
> Un saludo


Entiendo todo eso -- cuando hay un oración en voz activa con un complemento directo obvio. Pero me preguntaba sobre las situaciones donde en la mayoría del mundo se emplearía 'se le' - en el SE impersonal con objeto directo.

Se eligió a María.
Se le eligió (le= María) ['le' no es leismo -- es lo normal en SE Impersonal {salvo en el Cono Sur}]
--entonces ¿se puede añadir 'a ella'?
Se le eligió a ella ¿? ('le' y 'a ella' = María)¿?


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Se eligió a María.
> Se le eligió (le= María) ['le' no es leismo -- es lo normal en SE Impersonal {salvo en el Cono Sur}]
> --entonces ¿se puede añadir 'a ella'?
> Se le eligió a ella ¿? ('le' y 'a ella' = María)¿?


 
Según el DPD en la construcción impersonal con SE el pronombre LE es un complemento directo con la forma de dativo (leísmo). Lo veo así (el rojo es lo más frecuente):

_Se eligió __a Juan > Se le/lo eligió > Se le/lo eligió a él. _
_Se eligió __a María > Se la/le eligió > Se la/le eligió a ella. _

Pero a ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Según el DPD en la construcción impersonal con SE el pronombre LE es un complemento directo con la forma de dativo (leísmo). Lo veo así (el rojo es lo más frecuente):
> 
> _Se eligió __a Juan > Se le/lo eligió > Se le/lo eligió a él. _
> _Se eligió __a María > Se la/le eligió > Se la/le eligió a ella. _
> 
> Pero a ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes.
> 
> Saludos


Parece, Pitt, que haces un caso que este uso es un leísmo típico. Pero no puede ser 'leísmo' típico puesto que 'leísmo' se defina como 'le' donde se anticipa 'lo'. Pero en lugares donde nunca se nota 'leísmo' (como México y el resto de Latinoamérica) se usa 'le' para reemplazar 'cualquier' objeto directo (también el femenino) en el SE impersonal. La única excepción es en el Cono Sur como nota el DPD.

Es muy importante entender lo que el DPD está explicando. La RAE es una organización 'normativa' así que quieren establecer una norma. Pero hay demasiadas excepciones con esta sintaxis para establecer tal. Leed cuidadosamente. (El rojo es para mi énfasis - y el 'azul' son mis pensamientos).



> .... sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal _(en su intento a establecer una norma)_ es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); *aunque no faltan ejemplos de *_*le(s)*:_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_  [R. Dom. 1980]). *Se trata, pues, de un caso especial* _(un caso donde el intento es para evitar ambigüedades con otros formas reflexivas -y-) _en el que se  emplean *desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de  complemento directo*. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que  la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de  complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, * uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur*: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


En ningún lugar en el DPD dice que éste es un caso de 'leísmo típico' lo cual solo sucede en ciertas regiones de España. El uso de este 'le(s)', incluso por el femenino, es bien extendido fuera de España -- de forma que tiene que ser un uso sintáctico y no un caso de leísmo típico.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> En ningún lugar en el DPD dice que éste es un caso de 'leísmo típico' lo cual solo sucede en ciertas regiones de España. El uso de este 'le(s)', incluso por el femenino, es bien extendido fuera de España -- de forma que tiene que ser un uso sintáctico y no un caso de leísmo típico.


 
Yo también creo que el uso de LE(S) en una construcción impersonal con SE no es un _leísmo típico_. 
Sin embargo se trata de un leísmo: Según el DPD LE(S) es una "forma" de dativo en función de *complemento directo, *pero sintácticamente no es un dativo (complemento indirecto).

Ejemplo:
_A María se la/le [c. directo] eligió > María fue elegida._
El verbo _elegir_ es transitivo y por eso exige un complemento directo.

Pero a ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Yo también creo que el uso de LE(S) en una construcción impersonal con SE no es un _leísmo típico_.
> Sin embargo se trata de un leísmo: Según el DPD LE(S) es una "forma" de dativo en función de *complemento directo, *pero sintácticamente no es un dativo (complemento indirecto).
> 
> Saludos


Lo siento, Pitt. Pero no puedo concordar. No creo que la definición de 'leísmo' sea _usar LE(S) en función de complemento directo _-como parece que ofreces. Sino que es "_usar 'LE(S)' por 'LO(S)' con complementos directos masculinos"_. Opino que eso es una diferencia muy importante. No creo que podamos olvidarnos de ella. Si la definición fuera "leísmo = usar forma de dativo en función de CD" entonces podría concordar contigo. ¿Dónde se puede encontrar el DPD diciendo la definición que apoyas arriba?

Ya hemos oído lo que dicen los nativos en este tema. Creo que deberíamos aprender de los gramáticos en temas como éstos. Un nativo sencillamente sabe lo que debería decir pero no siempre el porqué o los términos gramaticales. Y hemos tratado este tema 'muchísimas' veces ¿no?..


----------



## Peterdg

Pués, la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", edición manual, lo llama leísmo.

En el capítulo 16.5.1, titulado "El leísmo": 


> 16.5.1f Las construcciones impersonales con _se_ favorecen igualmente el uso del dativo, hoy mayoritario en este contexto en el mundo hispánico.
> ...


Ya que lo menciona bajo el capítulo de _leísmo_, está claro que lo considera como _leísmo_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterdg said:


> Pués, la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", edición manual, lo llama leísmo.
> 
> En el capítulo 16.5.1, titulado "El leísmo":
> 
> Ya que lo menciona bajo el capítulo de _leísmo_, está claro que lo considera como _leísmo_.


Muuuuy interesante. Me temo que es una correlación desafortunada. Habitualmente se han usado los '-ísmos' en castellano solo para explicar fenómenos que deberían evitarse. Creo que les sorprendería a los mexicanos oír hablar de que son _*leístas*_ al decir algo como 'se le eligió'.. 

Ya me cononces, Peterdg..y de mi parte -- yo siempre estoy listo a aceptar 'la palabra' de la RAE como la 'palabra final' sobre las normas del castellano. Pero ese libro sería el primero que alguna vez he leído que iguala_* cualquier uso del dativo por CD*_ con 'leísmo'. Pero supongo que tendré que aceptarlo.


----------



## Peterdg

Grant,

Estoy de acuerdo con que la RAE ha clasificado un montón de fenómenos lingüísticos debajo el denominador "leísmo" y estoy aún más de acuerdo con que el mero hecho de haberlo hecho, da la impresión de que algunos de estos fenómenos son rechazables, mientras no lo son. Pero, desafortunadamente, es como son las cosas.
Peter


----------



## Víctor Delacroix

Hola, ¿qué tal? No sé si ya la buscaron, pero acá dejo la definición de "leísmo" según el DRAE:

*leísmo**.*

*1.     * m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_  de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el  pronombre representa a personas.

*2.     * m._ Gram._ Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_  para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se  refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.




Enlace: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=leísmo

Según la segunda definición sí es un "error que debería evitarse", así que supongo que es correcto que la palabra termine en "ísmo".
Por último, yo soy argentino y debo aclarar que NewdestinyX tiene razón al afirmar que en Argentina y el resto del Cono Sur solemos decir "se *lo* eligió" en lugar de "se *le *eligió".

Espero haberles sido útil.

Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterdg said:


> Grant,
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con que la RAE ha clasificado un montón de fenómenos lingüísticos debajo el denominador "leísmo" y estoy aún más de acuerdo con que el mero hecho de haberlo hecho, da la impresión de que algunos de estos fenómenos son rechazables, mientras no lo son. Pero, desafortunadamente, es como son las cosas.
> Peter


Pues.."Es como son las cosas" --para una organización que tuvo que acomodarse a muchos países en el escribir de tal obra. La RAE quería 'incluir' más países en el escribir del DPD y de la NGLE. Sigo prefiriendo las gramáticas de Seco, Bello y Alarcos las cuales han entrenado muchas generaciones de hablantes del castellano en ambos lados del oceano y cuyos prescritos gramaticales han formado los libros de texto de muchos países. Temo que pueda que consideraciones _politicales_ expliquen los casos crecientes de "leísmo" en la NGLE. Seguiré enseñando lo que Seco, Alarcos y Bello todos mantienen - que un 'leísmo' solo es el uso de LE por LO para objetos masculinos donde se espera a 'lo'. En el SE impersonal nadie espera a 'lo' puesto que el uso de las formas de dativo son un mecanismo para evitar ambegüedades con otros sintaxes con "se lo/la/los/las". De ahí que la mayoría del mundo de hispanohablantes digan 'se *le* eligió' - no simplemente los habitantes del centro y norte de España los que pueden nombrarse justamente 'leístas'.


----------



## earcut

Plasmándolo en un paradigma:

Andrés, que tenía el cabello oscuro, entró en la sauna. Se le humedeció. Patatín y patatán...

Quiero expresar la misma idea de involuntariedad, con la misma economía de medios. No quiero incluir el sujeto en la segunda oración y tampoco quiero que me adjetiven de leísta. ¿Es posible?


----------



## NewdestinyX

earcut said:


> Plasmándolo en un paradigma:
> 
> Andrés, que tenía el cabello oscuro, entró en la sauna. Se le humedeció. Patatín y patatán...
> 
> Quiero expresar la misma idea de involuntariedad, con la misma economía de medios. No quiero incluir el sujeto en la segunda oración y tampoco quiero que me adjetiven de leísta. ¿Es posible?


Primero que nada - ¿cómo añandiría un sujeto por usar 'lo' en vez de 'le' en tu oración segunda?


----------



## earcut

Es el vapor, que está implícito en el contexto.
Andrés, que tenía el cabello oscuro, entró en la sauna. El vapor se lo humedeció. Patatín y patatán...


----------



## NewdestinyX

earcut said:


> Es el vapor, que está implícito en el contexto.
> Andrés, que tenía el cabello oscuro, entró en la sauna. El vapor se lo humedeció. Patatín y patatán...


Claro. Ciertos verbos emplearían un complemento indirecto cuando hay un CD implícito - como el vapor. Por eso hemos estado usando el verbo 'elegir' - donde es el CD que se elige. Es más - en 'se le humedeció' el verbo es 'humedecer'. Y en 'se lo humedeció' el verbo es 'humedecerse'. Eso hace difícil las cosas también.

Dime - en tu tradición - ¿dirías tú: "Le elegí." (le=Pedro)?


----------



## earcut

Ese no es el problema que planteo. No me queda más remedio que ser leísta en determinados casos, el caso del leísmo "culto" como lo califica la RAE, si quiero escribir utilizando los mismos sintagmas que memorizo, no sólo se memorizan palabras, y que tienen una semántica concreta.

"Andrés que tenía el cabello oscuro entró en la sauna. Se le humedeció."  Discutido por leísmo 
"Andrés que tenía el cabello oscuro entró en la sauna. Se lo humedeció."
"Andrés que tenía el cabello oscuro entró en la sauna. El vapor se lo humedeció." 

El segundo caso no me sirve porque me da la idea de que lo hizo Andrés por propia voluntad, utilizando un grifo o lo que fuera.

Nuestra memoria archiva "se le" como algo involuntario y "se lo" como algo voluntario. El problema surge cuando el sujeto de la acción no es la persona, es un agente externo. Y al hablar no estás pensando cuál es el CD, ni cuál es el sujeto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant:
> 
> El DPD dice: *) *Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo.El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenidomayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino.
> 
> A mi entender se trata de una construcción originalmente intransitivo:
> LE(S) es un complemento indirecto (dativo) y SE es un intransitivador. Por eso creo que se trata de un _leísmo aparente_: también es posible el uso intransitivo (similar al uso intransitivo de _ayudar_). Ejemplo:
> 
> _A la madre se le respeta._
> A la madre/le = complemento indirecto
> 
> Pero esto sólo es mi teoría. ¿Qué opinas?


Gracias, Pitt. No tengo problema alguno con el nombre 'leísmo aparente' puesto que implicar que no sucede un 'leísmo real'. Pero usar alguna vez el término 'leísmo' a mí me parece mal-aplicado precisamente por la explicación que da la RAE arriba. 





> "...este tipo de oraciones se construían *originariamente* en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido..."


Por eso parece normal en la mayoría del mundo hoy día. Tiene una historia. Tengo que mantener que usar el término '-ísmo' habla de algo que se debería evitar. Y 'se le eligió' no solo "no es algo que se debería evitar" - pero de verdad es lo 'normal' y lo más 'correcto' (según todos los académicos tradicional) en el SE impersonal. 

Y no creo que pueda concordar con tu teoría sobre el SE en SE impersonal siendo intransitivador. Y en tu ejemplo 'la madre' con el verbo respetar nunca podría ser CI. Según la definición de respetar abajo - madre es claramente un CD.


> *respetar**.* (De _respectar_).
> *1. *tr. Tener respeto, veneración, acatamiento.
> *2. *tr. Tener *miramiento* (‖ respeto, atención).
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Ese tema sigue siendo un tema muy interesante. La razón por la cual mantengo mi posición que ese uso no en un leísmo "actual" es porque los "-ísmos" los deberían evitar hablantes cuidadosos del castellano. Y este 'le(s)' por 'lo(s)/la(s)' no solo '*no* se debería evitar' sino que se debería abrazar fuertemente como lo más correcto debido a *siglos* de precedente gramatical. Claro que respeto mucho a nuestros hermanos y hermanas del Cono Sur - y su atracción fuerte hacia 'lo/la/los/las' en este sintaxis - porque no hay duda alguna que el objeto que el pronombre está reemplazando es 'directo'. Los que viven en el Cono Sur tienen un argumento muy fuerte. Pero -- leísmo, para mí, es un término que se debe reservar solo para sintaxis donde, durante siglos, 'solo' se espera a 'lo'. Y eso es en oraciones de voz activa y no las pasivas reflejas ni los impersonales con SE. 
_Le elegí_. (leísmo del centro y norte de España)
_Le vi ayer._ (leísmo del centro y norte de España)
_A su madre se le respeta. _(el uso más extendido y con precedente durante siglos {así normativo)**)
_Se le eligió._ (le=Juan o Karena) (el uso más normativo)
_Se lo eligió._ (lo = Juan) (un regionalismo del Cono Sur - en mi opinión 'casi' un_ loísmo_ - pero no lo es realmente.. )

Pero incluso habiendo dicho todo eso -- tengo que aceptar que en la gramática moderna, como expresado en el DPD y la NGLE -
cualquier tiempo en el que 'le' aparece por CD lo está '*nombrando*' "un leísmo" la RAE - desafortunadamente - 

Gracias por la discusión,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> _A su madre se le respeta. _(el uso más normativo)


 
Hola de nuevo:

Según el DPD el uso más normal es:
_A su madre se* la* respeta._

DPD: Cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s)_:
_Se LA veía muy contenta_.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Según el DPD el uso más normal es:
> _A su madre se* la* respeta._
> 
> DPD: Cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s)_:
> _Se LA veía muy contenta_.
> 
> Saludos


Yo debería haber dicho [el uso más usual y común y normativo entre todos los gramáticos tradicionales].

Y, en usar el término 'normal', la RAE, siendo un recurso gramatical 'prescriptivo/normativo', está diciendo que uno *debería* decir 'se la
respeta' para ser más 'normativo' en su opinión. Pero Manuel Seco, Emilio Alarcos, Andrés Bello, Gili Gaya todos no están de acuerdo
con el DPD en esta cuestión. En sus libros dicen que solo 'le' es 'normal' incluso para el femenino. Así que tenemos 'desacuerdo'. 

En Google:
"a la * se le respeta" = 920,000 hits
"a la * se la respeta" = 98,000 hits
--pues sé que esto es solo una vista en qué es común entre la gente. Personalmente creo que el DPD y la NGLE están intentando
modernizar el castellano. Pero solo es mi opinión (fuerte). Y no nos olvidemos del resto de la oración en el DPD que no citaste allí,
Pitt, lo cual muestra el uso 'común' y hace claro que su palabra 'normal' realmente quiere decir 'normativo en nuestro opinión' (en
la opinión del la RAE -escritores del DPD).

La oración entera del DPD:


> ...sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_
> [Perú 1977]); *aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s):* _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le_
> _veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). *Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las*
> *formas **de dativo en función de complemento directo*.


Esos "orígenes" siguen informando el habla y libros de texto de hispanoblantes en todo el mundo.
Y como has ofrecido - es solo un 'leísmo _aparente_' si un leísmo para nada.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> .
> 
> Y, en usar el término 'normal', la RAE, siendo un recurso gramatical 'prescriptivo/normativo', está diciendo que uno *debería* decir 'se la
> respeta' para ser más 'normativo' en su opinión. Pero Manuel Seco, Emilio Alarcos, Andrés Bello, Gili Gaya todos no están de acuerdo
> con el DPD en esta cuestión. En sus libros dicen que solo 'le' es 'normal' incluso para el femenino. Así que tenemos 'desacuerdo'.
> 
> La oración entera del DPD:
> Esos "orígenes" siguen informando el habla y libros de texto de hispanoblantes en todo el mundo.
> Y como has ofrecido - es solo un 'leísmo _aparente_' si un leísmo para nada.


 
Hola Grant:

También según el gramático Gómez-Torrego el uso de LE(S) en oraciones impersonales en vez de LO(S), LA(S) es normal, se trata de un _leísmo de persona obligado. _

El _leísmo aparente_ es otra cosa.  Un ejemplo con el verbo _ayudar:_

*Uso intransitivo:*
_A la madre le ayudo._
En este caso LE es un complemento indirecto. No se trate de  un leísmo, es un _leísmo aparente_ o falso leísmo.

*Uso transitivo:*
_A la madre la ayudo._
_A la madre LE ayudo._
En este caso LE es un leísmo incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant:
> 
> También según el gramático Gómez-Torrego el uso de LE(S) en oraciones impersonales en vez de LO(S), LA(S) es normal, se trata de un _leísmo de persona obligado._


 
Si Torrego es un miembo 'nuevo' de la RAE y su influencia fue parte del escribir del DPD y la NGLE. No concuerdo con sus conclusiones sobre este tipo de LE(S). Y la inmensa mayoría de nativos que fueron entrenados en sus escuelas por la gramática tradicional no lo considerarían un 'leísmo' en el SE impersonal para nada. Tampoco los profesores en las universidades dando clases en el castellano. Es un concepto 'muy nuevo', Pitt. Nunca le digas a una persona de Bolivia o México o Colombia o Guatemala, etc que están cometiendo un error al decir "A María se le eligió"..  - tampoco los llames 'leístas' al usarlo..  El único lugar donde es 'normal' decir "A María se la eligió" es en el Cono Sur. A la 'Nueva" RAE le gustaría extender su uso tal que sería 'normal' en todos lugares. Pero no lo es para nada en hoy día.



> El _leísmo aparente_ es otra cosa.  Un ejemplo con el verbo _ayudar:_
> 
> *Uso intransitivo:*
> _A la madre le ayudo._
> En este caso LE es un complemento indirecto. No se trate de  un leísmo, es un _leísmo aparente_ o falso leísmo.
> 
> *Uso transitivo:*
> _A la madre la ayudo._
> _A la madre LE ayudo._
> En este caso LE es un leísmo incorrecto.
> 
> Saludos


Ah -- gracias -- sí que se me olvidó la definición correcta de 'leísmo aparente'. Pero en España "Al padre _LE_ ayudo" en un leísmo que lo considera correcto la RAE. Pero no 'la madre LE ayudo'. Estamos de acuerdo en eso.


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez el ejemplo: 

_A María se *le* elegió_.

Si LE no es un complemento directo (leísmo), ¿qué función sintáctica tiene LE?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo: A María se le elegió.Si LE no es un complemento directo (leísmo), ¿qué función sintáctica tiene LE?


No es una cuestión de su función sintáctica. El problema se presenta cuando empleamos definiciones diferentes de 'leísmo', Pitt. Por supuesto la función de LE en "A María se le elegió" solo puede ser 'directo'. Claro. 

Pero los nuevos gramáticos (modernos, que han escrito el DPD y la NGLE) defina 'leísmo' como: cualquier uso de LE(S) por CD. 

Todos los gramáticos tradicionales defina 'leísmo' como: El uso de LE en lugar de un CD masculino - y a mí me es implícito que en oraciones con un voz activa.

Lo encuentro interesante que hasta hace 3-5 años (cuando se escribiera el DPD) solo definición 1 abajo figuraba en el DRAE. Pero desde que el escribir del DPD aparece la definición 2 abajo - lo cual es consistente con los argumentos que has presentando, Pitt.


> *leísmo**.*
> * 1.     * m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.
> * 2.     * m._ Gram._ Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_  para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se  refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Ha habido un 'modernizar' de la gramática castellana desde que el escribir del DPD. El problema es que ciertas de las normas nuevas (más recién del DPD y la NGLE) no están bien extendidas todavía ni aceptadas -- ni 'enseñadas' en las escuelas primarias. Vamos a ver. De mi parte -- puesto que me encantan las normas y me ayudan enseñar con más claridad -- finalmente tendré que aceptar esa definición nueva de 'leísmo' - pero me hace falta un poco de tiempo...  Pero es importante que los estudiantes nuevos de la gramática española entiendan que no debería haber ninguna preocupación ni intento a evitar "A María se LE eligió" por miedo de cometer un '-ísmo' en español. Solo en 4 países en todo el mundo se considera ese 'le' como un problema. Al contrario a lo que dice el DPD es 'más normal/común' decir "A María se le..." en casi todo el mundo hispánico.


----------



## Pitt

Todo es una cuestión de la definición de _leísmo._ En todo caso también Gómez-Torrego dice que el uso de LE(S) en una construcción impersonal con SE es normal: _A María se LE ...._

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Todo es una cuestión de la definición de _leísmo._ En todo caso también Gómez-Torrego dice que el uso de LE(S) en una construcción impersonal con SE es normal: _A María se LE ...._
> 
> Saludos


Ah ahora veo que en su mensaje, hace 2 mensajes, reconociste que Gomez-Torrego declara que 'es normal' usar "A María se le..." - pero sigue queriendo nombrarlo un 'leísmo'. De ahí mi argumento. El el escribir del DPD y la NGLE han creado la situación donde este uso muy común y normal en todo el mundo 'ahora' tiene que considerarse algo 'extraño' y evitarse. Tal vez añado la conotación 'mal gramática' a cualquier '-ísmo' y por eso me preocupo llamando ese uso un leísmo. Pero.... bueno.. Creo que hemos dicho todo lo que se puede decir sobre ello..

Yo habría preferido que la RAE usase el término _un leísmo 'aconsejable/admitido'_ al describir "este uso de LE en SE impersonal" como lo trata en "LE vi" por "LO vi" en España - donde 'LE vi' por 'LA vi' se sigue considerando incorrecto.

Gracias, Pitt, como siempre por la discusión interesante,
Grant


----------



## Manupi

Víctor Delacroix said:


> Hola, ¿qué tal? No sé si ya la buscaron, pero acá dejo la definición de "leísmo" según el DRAE:
> 
> *leísmo**.*
> 
> *1.     * m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_  de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el  pronombre representa a personas.
> 
> *2.     * m._ Gram._ Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_  para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se  refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enlace: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=le%C3%ADsmo
> 
> Según la segunda definición sí es un "error que debería evitarse", así que supongo que es correcto que la palabra termine en "ísmo".
> Por último, yo soy argentino y debo aclarar que NewdestinyX tiene razón al afirmar que en Argentina y el resto del Cono Sur solemos decir "se *lo* eligió" en lugar de "se *le *eligió".
> 
> Espero haberles sido útil.
> 
> Saludos.



En los casos que mencionas, según el DPD el uso de "le" es correcto y está totalmente permitido:

Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, *se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino*: _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (...). Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_  cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios,  no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que  se desaconseja en el habla culta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Casi nunca les vi con chicas»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 3.4.97). El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_El libro que me prestaste le leí de un tirón;_ _*__Los informes me les mandas_ _cuando puedas. _Y tampoco se admite, en general, cuando el referente es una mujer:*_Le__ consideran estúpida,_ aunque existen algunos casos en que el leísmo femenino de persona no se considera incorrecto (→ 4f y g).


 Es habitual que *en las oraciones impersonales con se (→ se, 2.1a)  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese  con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a  la función desempeñada: Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona*. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino

RAE dixit.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant:
> El _leísmo aparente_ es otra cosa.  Un ejemplo con el verbo _ayudar:_


Ahora que pienso en esto más..Me resulta interesante que Gomez-Torrego  use el término 'leísmo aparente'. ¿Aparente a quién? ¿Un nativo de inglés? A  un hispanohablante nunca le sería un leísmo 'aparente' puesto que  siempre 'ayudar' =_ "ofrecerle ayuda 'A' una persona"_. La ayuda dada es  el CD y la persona a quien se le da es el CI.





Manupi said:


> En los casos que mencionas, según el DPD el uso de "le" es correcto y está totalmente permitido:
> 
> RAE dixit.


Manupi. Todas esas citas se han colgadas en este hilo más que una vez. La cuestión es en 'nombrando o no' el LE en "A María se LE eligió" un leísmo. Según el mismo artículo que citas - es un leísmo 'menos normativo' -- o sea si consideras todos los "-ísmos" cosas que el hablante cuidadoso debería evitar.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Ahora que pienso en esto más..Me resulta interesante que Gomez-Torrego use el término 'leísmo aparente'.


 
Hola Grant:

Gómez-Torrego no usa el término "leísmo aparente". En cuanto al uso de LE(S) en una construcción impersonal con SE dice: "Se trata de un l*eísmo de persona obligado*".

Con otras palabras, para mí esto es un leísmo casi obligado (muy frecuente).

Aquí la definición del leísmo según el DPD:
*leísmo*. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función.

Saludos


----------



## Manupi

NewdestinyX said:


> Ahora que pienso en esto más..Me resulta interesante que Gomez-Torrego  use el término 'leísmo aparente'. ¿Aparente a quién? ¿Un nativo de inglés? A  un hispanohablante nunca le sería un leísmo 'aparente' puesto que  siempre 'ayudar' =_ "ofrecerle ayuda 'A' una persona"_. La ayuda dada es  el CD y la persona a quien se le da es el CI.Manupi. Todas esas citas se han colgadas en este hilo más que una vez. La cuestión es en 'nombrando o no' el LE en "A María se LE eligió" un leísmo. Según el mismo artículo que citas - es un leísmo 'menos normativo' -- o sea si consideras todos los "-ísmos" cosas que el hablante cuidadoso debería evitar.



Estaba refiriéndome a un post (citado en el mensaje) que dice que "se le eligió" es un leísmo que debería evitarse, no contestando a "A María se le eligió". Por cierto, ciertos leísmos sí son aceptados, tal y como se señala en la cita del DPD, como cuando el referente es un hombre, pero cuando el referente es una mujer no se acepta: 
"El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado: _*__El libro que me prestaste le leí de un tirón;_ *_Los informes me les mandas_ _cuando puedas. _Y tampoco se admite, en general, cuando el referente es una mujer:_*__Le__ consideran estúpida_."

Luego, "A María se le eligió" siempre será incorrecto. No tiene más vueltas de hoja.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant:
> 
> Gómez-Torrego no usa el término "leísmo aparente". En cuanto al uso de LE(S) en una construcción impersonal con SE dice: "Se trata de un l*eísmo de persona obligado*".
> 
> Con otras palabras, para mí esto es un leísmo casi obligado (muy frecuente).


Ah.. sí.. ahora recuerdo.. Fuiste tú que usaste el término "leísmo aparente".


> Aquí la definición del leísmo según el DPD:
> *leísmo*. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función.


Es interesante que esa definición use la frase "'el uso impropio de". Se podría argumentar/disentir que "A María se le eligió" es un uso *propio* de LE para CD. .... Puesto que no se da ningún ejemplo del uso impropio. Esa definición no dice 'cualquier uso de LE en función de CD. Nos acordemos de que estas definiciones las escriben nativos 'para' nativos los cuales sabrían naturalmente que nuestro LE por María no es un uso impropio. ¿Me entiendes?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Manupi said:


> Luego, "A María se le eligió" siempre será incorrecto. No tiene más vueltas de hoja.


Y todavía aparecen ejemplos, según el DPD, de LE por el CD femenino en recursos prestigiosos de todo el mundo. Decir 'menos aconsejable/normativo' es alguna cosa.. Otra es decir "incorrecto".

"Había*n* dos personas" es incorrecto.
"Comiste*s* demasiado" es incorrecto.
"Se le eligió" al referirse a María no es incorrecto. ¿Menos 'normativo'? Posiblemente... ¿El uso más extendido? Claramente. Y completamente correcto según todos los gramáticos tradicionales y, gracias a Pitt, según Gomez-Torrego también. Pero gracias por tu opinión.


----------



## flljob

earcut said:


> Es el vapor, que está implícito en el contexto.
> Andrés, que tenía el cabello oscuro, entró en la sauna. El vapor se lo humedeció. Patatín y patatán...



Andrés, que tenía el cabello oscuro, entró en la sauna. Se le humedeció. Patatín y patatán...

De ninguna manera está implícito el vapor como sujeto de la segunda oración.

El sujeto es _cabello_, y el verbo está destransitivizado por un _se_. _Le _es un dativo posesivo.

El vapor le humedece el cabello [a Juan]. Sustituyendo con pronombres: _se *lo *humedece_.

El cabello de Juan se humedece. Sustituyendo: [El cabello] se *le *[a Juan] humedece.

No es un leísmo, porque se trata de un _dativo_. No tienen por qué acusarte de leísta. Los que usan lo en estas construcciones son loístas. Se debería hablar de un loísmo tolerado.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Es interesante que esa definición use la frase "'el uso impropio de". Se podría argumentar/disentir que "A María se le eligió" es un uso *propio* de LE para CD. .... Puesto que no se da ningún ejemplo del uso impropio. Esa definición no dice 'cualquier uso de LE en función de CD. Nos acordemos de que estas definiciones las escriben nativos 'para' nativos los cuales sabrían naturalmente que nuestro LE por María no es un uso impropio. ¿Me entiendes?


 
Lo veo así:

Con respecto al *uso* se prefiere (es casi obligatorio) LE(S):
_A Juan se LE eligió._
_A María se LE eligió._

Según la *norma *se usa LO(S) y LA(S):
_A Juan se LO eligió._
_A María se LA eligió._

¿Qué opinas?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> El cabello de Juan se humedece. Sustituyendo: [El cabello] se *le *[a Juan] humedece.
> 
> No es un leísmo, porque se trata de un _dativo_. No tienen por qué acusarte de leísta. Los que usan lo en estas construcciones son loístas. Se debería hablar de un loísmo tolerado.
> Saludos


 
Lo veo así:

_El cabello se *le* humedece_ = correcto
le = complemento indirecto 

_El cabello se *lo* humedece_ = incorrecto
LO es un loísmo. El loísmo (Uso de LO en función de complemento indirecto) siempre es incorrecto.
SE es un componente del verbo pronominal _humedecerse_.

Un saludo


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> _El cabello se *le* humedece_ = correcto
> le = complemento indirecto
> 
> _El cabello se *lo* humedece_ = incorrecto
> LO es un loísmo. El loísmo (Uso de LO en función de complemento indirecto) siempre es incorrecto.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Cabría  otra posibilidad un poco descabellada.
Que fue Andrés quien se humedeció su propio cabello:
_ Se lo (OD) humedeció._


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Con respecto al *uso* se prefiere (es casi obligatorio) LE(S):
> _A Juan se LE eligió._
> _A María se LE eligió._
> 
> Según la *norma *se usa LE(S) y LA(S):
> _A Juan se LE eligió._
> _A María se LA eligió._
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> Saludos


Naturalmente a mí me gusta -- porque deja que se oiga la voz de los gramáticos tradicionales. Diría yo en tu segundo párrafo -- "Según las normas '_nuevas_'..." No sé si entiendes que esta 'norma' (A María se la.., en SE impersonal) es solo desde que el escribir del DPD hace casi 3-4 años.


----------

